# Need help finding out more information about clear embossed bottle - Bic Bot'l



## sammy9 (Mar 22, 2014)

Found this bottle and can read the markings as follows. Would like to find out date and any more information that might tell me more about this and possibly how much this might be worth. Thanks.Bic bot'l 
Flower city beverage co. 
Imitation flavor contents 6 1/2 flu. Oz. 
Fruit acid artificial color added bottom323 no. Alma st. La. Calif.middle looks like is says this? 20 <0> 45


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 23, 2014)

Welcome, the 45 is the year and 20 is the Oakland CA plant The symbol is for Owens Illinois Glass company. That Deco style isn't as collected as ACL for some reason and most are in the $1-10 range if your lucky.Personally I like them better but I don't collect either.


----------



## zecritr (Mar 23, 2014)

Prefer them myself  i would guess because they aren't as colorful as ACL'scool bottle


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 23, 2014)

sammy9 Welcome to the forum. Is it possible the C is actually a *G *for *BIG BOT'L *?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 23, 2014)

In Allan Petretti's 2003 book  "Soda Pop Collectibles Price Guide" there is a listing for *BIG BOT'L *but not one for BIC BOT'L


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 23, 2014)

sammy9 It might interest you to know that the Flower City Beverage Company of Los Angeles, California also bottled a brand of soda called ... *Santa Cola* Based on a brief search I did it appears the company was in business from at least the late 1940s to the 1960s and possibly even earlier and/or later than this. I also did a search on the Alma Street address but it appears to be a residential area, and possibly the home address of the bottler, but not necessarily of the bottling facility itself. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 23, 2014)

I had this picture of a "BIG-BOTL"  acl in my photo files and titled it as being from Oklahoma, but I don't know if it is related to the one in question ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 23, 2014)

The attachment below is a listing for "*Flower City Beverage Company*" and is from a *1975 *Los Angeles business directory ... I am assuming the 84 is a page number that shows their address and phone number. The company was obviously still in operation at the time which leads me to believe there should be quite a variety of their bottles between 1947 and 1975.


----------



## sammy9 (Mar 25, 2014)

The wording is definitely BIC - see attached pictureThe Santa Cola is very interestingI think the address used to be commercial and is now residentialThanks for all your posts!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 26, 2014)

sammy9 said:
			
		

> The wording is definitely BIC



*Mystery * Please see this from two years ago ... Same bottle ??? http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/57097-mystery-pop-bottle-clear-big-botl-embos


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 26, 2014)

1.  *Sammy9 bottle*2.  *Collectors Weekly mystery bottle*


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 26, 2014)

It's suppose to be "BIG". Whether it a cutting error or just clogged mold I don't know, the camera shot is of the "I". A loop with the bottle in hand would say for sure.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's another acl Big Bot'l from gono.com - but it's different than the one that has the little guy on it. Scroll to the bottom of the page - image is in the J position - 1946 - No city/state/bottler http://www.gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedb2.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 26, 2014)

Chris Weide list a Big Bot-L acl that is identical to the one I just posted and shows a good picture of it. The listing is slightly out of alphabetical order and is the last of the ones that start with "Big." It is listed as being from Las Cruses, New Mexico - 1940 Coca Cola Bottling Company ( I am not posting a picture of the bottle because the images are copyrighted ) Click on the green number to see the bottle http://ca-yd.com/textfile/bottles/ACLWEB_B.HTM


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 26, 2014)

P.S. The description with the Collectors Weekly mystery bottle says the bottle has "Registered" embossed on it. This indicates that either the bottle style itself or else the term "Bot'L" was Trademarked at some point. I have just begun a Trademark search for it but so far have not found anything.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 26, 2014)

P.S. ~ P.S. I'm pretty sure that ... Registered = Brand Name Trademark = Big Bot'L  / Big Bot-L and that ... Patented = Bottle Style / Design Patent


----------

